# Vixen vs Passion



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:



Ask that question in the General Discussion area....


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk! *:cheers:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* AlaskanGirl. Have fun here.


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## rockerz11 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Confused!*

Hello guys!

I'm still confused right now because I dont know if I will fit in this sport! Can u give me some tips? I'm really having a hard time to hit a target! 

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

.. :welcome: to :wav: AT! ... (passion and vixen's are a interesting :flame: topic!)


----------

